# Trinity River Shootout May 2nd



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

As the title implies we are having our annual bowfishing tournament on the Trinity River (Lake Livingston) on May 2nd.
It is at Outback Campgrounds and Marina and is $20 per shooter and you can have as many shooters in the boat as you can fit. The entry enters you in the Numbers, Big 5, and Big Gar divisions.
There is also an optional Calcutta pot for $30 per team. This is the heaviest stringer of 1 gar, 1 buffalo, 1 carp, and 1 bowfin.

Registration will start at about 5:30PM close to the marina and we will startthe tournament after the captains meeting around 7:30. The tournament will be over at 3AM. Teams are allowed to trailer to whatever ramp they wish as long as they are on the Trinity above Hwy 59 bridge but everyone must be back by 3AM.
Will have lots of door prizes again this year.

Here is the tournament flyer
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/Trinity/2009/TRS2009flyer.htm


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I forgot to post the results page. We had 26 teams and 91 shooters at the tournament!!!!! Biggest bowfishing tournament in Texas this year so far.
Results and pictures at the bottom of the page. Thanks to all the great sponsors, helpers, and shooters!

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/images/TRS2009/TRS2009Results.html


----------

